
The doomed Cleveland balloonfest of '86 - nixass
https://youtu.be/n0CT8zrw6lw
======
billyruffian
The video says it wasn't recognised by the Guiness Book of World Records, but
it appears in the 1988 edition[0].

I can never quite believe that we're willing to waste helium in balloons.

\---

[0]
[https://archive.org/stream/in.ernet.dli.2015.115614/2015.115...](https://archive.org/stream/in.ernet.dli.2015.115614/2015.115614.Guinness-
World-Records_djvu.txt)

------
karmakaze
First thing that came to mind was the WKRP Turkey's Away incident.

